
Show HN: Ethereum token trading front-run, in 150 lines of Python - loken17
https://hackernoon.com/front-running-bancor-in-150-lines-of-python-with-ethereum-api-d5e2bfd0d798
======
Buttes
This is comically simple, if I'm understanding correctly.

The attacker watches the mempool for rancor txs, and creates higher fee rancor
txs to frontrun.

I think miners could monopolize this exploit, since they ultimately can order
the txs however they like.

